# Aaa Baseball Game Ended In 7th Inning, Why?



## redmonaz

All,
I'm not much of a sports fan, so I'm not familiar with many of the rules. Since there are no stupid questions here I thought I ask you all.

Last night I took my family to a AAA baseball game, Tucson Sidewinders vs. Albequerqe Isotopes. We had decided to beat the crowds and leave at the 7th inning stretch. The score was 6 to 2. After the 1st half of the 7th inning they announced, "Sidewinders win!" Is there some reason they would not go the full 9 innings. I don't think it was a double header if that matters.

I have asked a few people I work with and the concensous is, "thats strange."


----------



## 3LEES

redmonaz said:


> All,
> I'm not much of a sports fan, so I'm not familiar with many of the rules. Since there are no stupid questions here I thought I ask you all.
> 
> Last night I took my family to a AAA baseball game, Tucson Sidewinders vs. Albequerqe Isotopes. We had decided to beat the crowds and leave at the 7th inning stretch. The score was 6 to 2. After the 1st half of the 7th inning they announced, "Sidewinders win!" Is there some reason they would not go the full 9 innings. I don't think it was a double header if that matters.
> 
> I have asked a few people I work with and the concensous is, "thats strange."


According to the news, that game was the second game of a double header. In minor league baseball, double headers are 7 innings each game.

At least that's what I remember from when I used to watch the Miami Marlins (single A team, now defunct).


----------



## campmg

Not sure of the inning rule but it was the 2nd game of a double header. I noticed that Jeff Salazar lead the way with a triple and a home run. I watched him play on the Diamond Backs when he was recently called up for a sort time. Beside hitting the ball well, he made one of the best catches I've seen scaling the wall to rob a home run.

Not sure why they sent him back to Tucson and ended up recalling Carlos Quentin.

I was going to say something like the game was in Tucson and the city closes at 8:00pm.


----------



## 3LEES

campmg said:


> I was going to say something like the game was in Tucson and the city closes at 8:00pm.


Why Mitch! How could you???

I heard they roll up the sidewalks at 7:15!


----------



## redmonaz

Thanks for the info. I didn't realize it was a double header. It looks like a game had to be rescheduled. My DDs got tickets from a summer reading program and they didn't have much information on them.

The streets don't close at 8:00, thats just when the shooting starts if you are in the wrong area. Which the baseball stadium is.


----------

